# JD 6300 Lift Arm Calibration



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I recently had the lift arm cylinders on my JD 6300 re-packed. I then re-installed the cylinders, checked and added fluid. The arms will not raise all the way up. I have tried bled the lines as well, thinking they might have air. My dealer says they need to be calibrated. Anyone know what that means?
Thanks for any advice

Scott


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't know the answer to your question but I think 6300 tech manual should have the answer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I had to replace a sensor in our MF 8160, it rode on a cam on the rock shaft. I'm sure the proper tech manual will cover it for you.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Where would i locate a tech manuel?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

clowers said:


> Where would i locate a tech manuel?


https://techpubs.deere.com/

or ebay


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info IH


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Assuming that the control for this is the same as a 6400, I'm thinking you could make sure arms are all the way down and control is in bottom position when you start out. Maybe your control wasn't all the way down when you started. The arms are controlled by the electric motor on top of rocker valve so it seems like you could've started off with one or the other in the wrong position. Just a WAG though.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Another thing you could try, have tractor running, lower arms making sure they're down all the way with engine running. Stop tractor and remove the stepper motor on top of rocker valve and cycle the control to up and down positions a few times, I'm assuming that should work with key on, then make sure control is all the way in down position, reinstall motor and maybe you'll get lucky. Just an example of making something simple way more complex than it needs to be. Good luck


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I will give it a try in a few days a report back


----------

